# Clipless Pedals



## stevenpock (Nov 23, 2008)

I am looking to get my first pair of clipless pedals and would appreciate advice on what type to get, and possibly even what brand/model of pedal as well as the shoe to go with it.

I don't plan on riding on streets that would require me to clip/unclip often, I don't care about weight at all, I do care that they're comfortable (who doesn't care about that), and I don't plan on going to the mall in the shoes or anything but I would like to be able to walk around a little bit (I say that because I'm wondering how impossible it is to walk with look-style cleats). Oh and I do care about keeping things about as inexpensive as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I use Shimano MB shoes and they are fine. They allow you to walk around to the point you forget you are wearing them. As for pedals I have been running Crank Bros Candy's with good success on my road bike. 
This is what I have used since going clip less two seasons ago. I am happy with them for both cost and performance but don't really have anything else to compare them to.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

I have shimano M520 pedals (a mtb pedal) and wear Specialized BG Taho shoe (also mtb). I can walk in the shoes, they are comfortable and will be a total of $130 at the most for both.

the reason I went this way, I have M520s on my MTB bike as well, and I didn't want to have to buy shoes for the road bike right now. for what I do, the mtb shoes/pedals work great!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I've used a Specialized "comp" MTB shoe for many, many years on my road bike. I use one sided SPD pedals just because... don't really know but that's what I bought when I first got clipless pedals and road shoes. I actually started with a similar "road" shoe (smooth soled), but soon gave those away and switched to an equivalent MTB shoe (both were Specialized Comp). I never felt the road shoes had any meaningful advantage and were a ***** to walk in. I've never had any problems that are often attributed to MTB shoes/SPD-type pedals: never had hot spots, never had a problem with unintended release. I use the same shoes with two sided SPD pedals on my MTB.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*Ditto*



Camilo said:


> I've used a Specialized "comp" MTB shoe for many, many years on my road bike. I use one sided SPD pedals just because... don't really know but that's what I bought when I first got clipless pedals and road shoes. I actually started with a similar "road" shoe (smooth soled), but soon gave those away and switched to an equivalent MTB shoe (both were Specialized Comp). I never felt the road shoes had any meaningful advantage and were a ***** to walk in. I've never had any problems that are often attributed to MTB shoes/SPD-type pedals: never had hot spots, never had a problem with unintended release. I use the same shoes with two sided SPD pedals on my MTB.


+1 on the Specialzed shoe / Shimano SPD's.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

Another vote for MB shoes. I've used 'em for years, even though I have two pairs of never-worn road shoes sitting in the closet (got them super-cheap from Nashbar when I was still trying to find my way). They're just a PITA.


----------



## Dklein (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm a newb so for what its worth speed play light action. I'm guessing light action makes it easy to clip in and out. 

Huge cleats (I think). I slip all over the place when trying to walk but easy on and off when riding and I haven't fallen over yet if that's a factor.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I use crank brothers quattro with road shoes (Shimano Carbon).

Good thing about them is I can use road or mountain shoes with them. Also double sided and easy to engage / disengage. Also some will say they are expensive but kep an an eye on ebay I get them NIB for $60. Then nice Shimano shoes for $80.

I have both crank brothers on mtn and road now and can switch shoes interchangeablly which I don't really do but nice to know I can.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I use Crank Brothers Smarty pedals on my MTB and road bike. I have an old(10+ years) pair of Shimano MTB shoes and they work great for both. I plan to buy some new shoes and will look at Shimano MTB shoes first because these have been pretty comfortable.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

i like my specialized MTB sport shoes with crank bros candies. haven't had any hot spots or other problems so far


----------



## Mr. Z (Nov 25, 2008)

I have shimano m324 pedals. They have one side that's a regular platform and the other side is clipless. It's not the lightest pedal, but it's definitely nice to have the option of riding around w/ regular tennis shoes if it's only a short distance. BTW, I use shimano spd mtb shoes that are pretty inconspicuous.


----------



## stevenpock (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the input you've really helped me make my decision.


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

Look Keo classic are a great pedal for the money, and look cleats are great for beginners (they can be a little easier to clip in and out of) and are a wide platform style so good power transfer also. They use 'Keo' cleats


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

These, FTW. Capable of using a MTN SPD shoe setup, while having a sleek look to them. The platform isn't huge, but gives enough support to avoid hotspots that some people get from small pedals putting pressure on the cleat area.








The pedal above is very efficient. Easy to adjust and clip into. A very no-nonsense pedal, but with my Nike MTN shoes, I developed hotspots in my feet from abnormal pressure (small pedal?) after 20+ miles... Other than that ( which is more than likely a personal problem) they were very effective for an entire year.

PS I tried my first delta pedal setup yesterday, and oh boy.... even less non-distributed pressure to my foot. It felt like I didn't have any kind of abnormally-concentrated pressure... which is apparently important being a diabetic.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

I use those shimano pedals you didn't like, and dig them. they were my first clipless pedal and it was easy for me to adapt to them. Different strokes for different folks. I ride in Shimano mountain bike shoes (M086L).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The two most popular brands are Look and Shimano SPD. Take your pick. They're both good.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Look pedals. Don't put at mountain bike clip on a road bike. Go with the Looks. They're extremely easy to get used to and are a very solid pedal.


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

MaddSkillz said:


> Don't put at mountain bike clip on a road bike.


Why not?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Shimano M520 SPD Pedals and a 2-Bolt Mountain Bike Shoe that fits you comfortably.
The 2-Bolt Shoes have recessed Cleat and depending on sole stiffness are good for walking short distances. Won't scuff the floors or damage the cleat in most cases.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

As far as ease of clipping in, Look, Time, and Campy (with the large plastic cleats) are all very easy, since all you need to do is aim the cleat generally at the pedal and push forward. SPD's are a bit harder to engage, as I'm sure Crank Bro's are. And, as far as Speedplay is concerned-the the claping hardware is inside the cleat, which is rather fragile to walk on. Bust a cleat on these (easy to do), and you'll be riding home 1-footed.


----------



## alpha_bravo (Dec 24, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> The two most popular brands are Look and Shimano SPD. Take your pick. They're both good.


I just put the Look Keo Sprint's on my bike. So far I've been very happy. I like the wide base, makes it easy to find the pedal.

The learning curve wasn't too bad either. Clipping out is easier than clipping in, and I just fell once. :mad2: 

It seems counter intuitive but my best advice when learning is to keep your speed up. The faster you're going the easier it is to balance and the more time you will have to clip out one foot before you stop. Wait until you're a little more comfortable before trying the low speed clip out. That's when you're probably going to make a mistake and lose your balance.

Good luck!


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

This thread is 4 weeks old, have you found a set of pedals yet?

If you want to walk around, you need to have MTB shoes and then you must buy MTB cleats. 

I prefer to buy the biggest platform you can. Those nice Shimano chrome above have a nice size platform, I don't know what the model # is for those.

Other ones of course are Shimano SPD, Time ATAC, and Crank Brothers Quattro or Smarty.

I ride with CB Quattro, Smarty, and Candy but I don't like the hook in those pedals as they may cause a little bit of a hot foot. But the CB pedals are easier to unlock that the other MTB mentioned here. They click in as easy.

Another advantage to the CB, they are the only pedal that both MTB and road shoes will work with.

If you need shoes, Specialized BG are great. So are Northwave.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

stevenpock said:


> I am looking to get my first pair of clipless pedals and would appreciate advice on what type to get, and possibly even what brand/model of pedal as well as the shoe to go with it.
> 
> I don't plan on riding on streets that would require me to clip/unclip often, I don't care about weight at all, I do care that they're comfortable (who doesn't care about that), and I don't plan on going to the mall in the shoes or anything but I would like to be able to walk around a little bit (I say that because I'm wondering how impossible it is to walk with look-style cleats). Oh and I do care about keeping things about as inexpensive as possible.
> 
> Thanks.



If you are just starting out with clipless pedals, then go for the MTB shoes with the SPD cleats and pedals. Ride, clip in, clip out, repeat. Get the pedals that can be clipped in on both sides so you don't have to fool around with "up" until you are ready. Once you have used these for a season or so, then go for a roadie type of set up -- Look, Time, SPD-SL, whatever. 

Also, when you are shopping for shoes, stay away from the ones with laces (like tennis shoes). A ratchet set up or velcro straps is really nice to make those micro adjustments as the ride goes on....


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

lawrence said:


> This thread is 4 weeks old, have you found a set of pedals yet?
> 
> If you want to walk around, you need to have MTB shoes and then you must by MTB cleats.
> 
> I prefer to buy the biggest platform you can. Those nice Shimano chrome above have a nice size platform, I don't know what the model # is for those. ... ... ...


Those are Shimano PD A520, touring pedals - "Single sided cleat mechanism follows the same technology used on the latest MTB pedal system. Compatible with all 2 bolt MTB and Touring SPD shoes". I use them on my winter bike. They were the only pedals my LBS could supply to fit the SPD cleats I had on my old shoes 

The next up from those with a single sided SPD fitting are the SPD-A530 - "Combines SPD mechanism on one side and a concave stable platform pedal body on the other, you can ride with cleats or normal shoes."

The words in quotes are from the appropriate pages on Wiggle's website.
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Shimano_PD_A520_Touring_Pedals/5360027292/
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Shimano_A530_SPD_Single_Sided_Touring_Pedals/5360031862/


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

What is the platform size of the Shimano PD A520 compared to the Shimano Ultegra/DuraAce and the Crank Brothers Quattro? They also look larger than the regular MTB SPD pedals that I see so often.

Do the PD A520 tend to flip upside down so you have to flip them around to lock in?


----------



## stevenpock (Nov 23, 2008)

lawrence said:


> This thread is 4 weeks old, have you found a set of pedals yet?


Yes I have - I decided on shimano M540s that I got new for 40 bucks, as well as Specialized BG Sport Shoes. I wanted to go with shoes I could walk around in and pedals I could clip into from both sides.

I don't know why this thread is still going... apparently somebody revived it a few days ago... but thanks to everyone for the input even if I got set up a couple weeks ago.


----------

